# Boxing day sale at finatics aquarium!



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Hello again everyone! Merry Christmas! Well its that time of year again... time for the BIG BOXING WEEK BLOWOUT SALE! *ALL LIVESTOCK IS BUY 2 GET 1 FREE* selection is even better than last year too! Hurry in for best selection! Doors open at 11am on MONDAY DECEMBER 26th! EXTENDED HOLIDAY HOURS TOO! thanks again for your continued support! mb

DOOR CRASHER DEALS!

-ALTOLAMPROLOGUS CALVUS "black" AND COMPRESSICEPS "orange" ONLY $5.00
-NEOLAMPROLOGUS LELEUPI "orange" 3 FOR $10.00
-NEOLAMPROLOGUS FACICULA "kigoma" (brichardi type!) $2.00 EACH
-ASSORTED SMALL AFRICANS $2.00 EACH (haps, peacocks, mbuna - great selection!)
-ASSORTED MEDIUM AFRICANS $5.00 EACH 
-ASSORTED LARGE AFRICANS $9.99 EACH and BUY 2 GET 1 FREE!

THERE ARE LOTS OF OTHER IN-STORE DEALS GOING ON TOO! BE SURE TO DROP BY AND CHECK US OUT! THANKS..MB

BOXING WEEK HOURS:
"OPEN ALL WEEK FOR THIS BOXING WEEK SALE!" 
MONDAY TO FRIDAY 11AM TO 9PM - DECEMBER 26TH TO 30TH
SATURDAY DECEMBER 31ST - OPEN 11AM TO 4PM!

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH (M1K 2B2)
-minutes south of hwy 401
-minutes from Kennedy Subway Station
-416-265-2026

NOW ACCEPTING VISA, MASTERCARD AND DEBIT!

SALE ENDS SATURDAY DECEMBER 31ST AT 4PM! 
*ALL LIVESTOCK MUST BE OF THE SAME SPECIES TO GET THIS DEAL! 
*WE RESERVE THE RIGHT TO LIMIT QUANTITES


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

By far the best cichlid store in Ontario. You won't believe how clean Mike's tanks are. And his fish are top quality too.

Any deals on fish food?

Merry Christmas Mike, hope to see you soon.
--
Paul


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Y2KGT said:


> By far the best cichlid store in Ontario. You won't believe how clean Mike's tanks are. And his fish are top quality too.
> 
> Any deals on fish food?
> 
> ...


MERRY CHRISTMAS PAUL! and YES I have some deals on food too! ALL "Large Cans" of Omega One foods "regularily priced at $19.99 each are now on for $14.99 each" and I can give deals on other foods too... just come in and ask! NOW STOCKING NLS cichlid foods too!

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

FINAL DAY OF THE SALE FOLKS! store closes Saturday at 4pm.... HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! mb


----------

